# Bunch of new boas...



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is what I picked up over the weekend.. I am hoping I didn't overpay for them, so can anyone who knows their value post what it is for each one?

2 foot Albino female Colombian

2 foot male Salmon colombian

5.5 foot female pastel colombian

They are all very tame and I have handeled all fo them no problem! Also... my cat hasn't had any close encounters with any of the snakes yet, but what do you guys recommend who have cats and snakes? Keep the cat away while handling? My cat seemed to be upset at me while playin with the snake and kinda stayed away but I don't know if that will continue


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

wow i sold ya a snake and now you got three more lol awesome.. hows the little guy doing now anyways! nice pickup


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

couldnt help you with the cat part...but we could deffentinly use some pictures


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Pics would be awesome.

Snakes vary greatly in price from country to country, but also in different regions of the same country as well... It also depends whether you got them at a show, direct from a breeder or at a pet shop. A pet shop is a sure fire way to get ripped off. (Last time I was in one I saw a regular corn snake selling for $150 when I paid only $20 for mine, haha.)

I wuld definitely keep the larger 5.5 girl away from your cat... Remember, your cat will probably register as one of two things to the snakes: a threat or food. And cats are also notorious for killing snakes that have escaped. I don't think they're very good friends, all in all. My advice would be to keep the cat in another room while handling the snakes and washing up after petting the cat before handling.

Cheers.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> wow i sold ya a snake and now you got three more lol awesome.. hows the little guy doing now anyways! nice pickup


He is doing great... I'm not really too into him though, he is a little small for my liking







The guy at Reptile Connection says he will trade the corn + $20 for a nice bigger california striped kingsnake which I might do. Or I might just give the corn snake to the girlfriend (but probably not LOL). I didn't originally buy it for her... I bought it for me but semi-because I knew she wanted a snake.


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

what i know of pricing here in the States, i would say thats about right on once the owner makes his profit i would say thats about right

ive seen female albinos of that size go anywhere from 500-1000plus

Salmons are usally around 300-700

and your bigger pastel assuming its prolly an 06' not real sure but 08' females are going for about 300.

might of over paid a little but i think you got a good deal still


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Aaronic said:


> wow i sold ya a snake and now you got three more lol awesome.. hows the little guy doing now anyways! nice pickup


He is doing great... I'm not really too into him though, he is a little small for my liking







The guy at Reptile Connection says he will trade the corn + $20 for a nice bigger california striped kingsnake which I might do. Or I might just give the corn snake to the girlfriend (but probably not LOL). I didn't originally buy it for her... I bought it for me but semi-because I knew she wanted a snake.
[/quote]

the guy at reptile connection is a good guy.... i do some of my fish purcahsing in the same store


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Getting a camera soon... for now take a look at a phone cam pic my friend took of me and the big guy! Don't mind me, I was a little out of it at the time... lol


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good stuff dude.

But not to be a prick... You generally don't want to get into the habit of letting larguer snakes coil around your neck. If they get freaked out and start to squeeze and no one is around it could be trouble. They're a lot stronger than they look.

Cheers.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Good stuff dude.
> 
> But not to be a prick... You generally don't want to get into the habit of letting larguer snakes coil around your neck. If they get freaked out and start to squeeze and no one is around it could be trouble. They're a lot stronger than they look.
> 
> Cheers.


Yup I am pretty aware of their strength! I am fairly confident that I could use my hands to unwrap her no matter how hard she constricts... Might be a different story when she is full size tho









I just bought a nice digi cam so some quality pics coming real soon of all the boas!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Aaronic said:


> Getting a camera soon... for now take a look at a phone cam pic my friend took of me and the big guy! Don't mind me, I was a little out of it at the time... lol
> 
> View attachment 166795


Thats the sickest snake I have ever seen


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Pic of the salmon and albino:


----------



## eddyhead (Nov 6, 2007)

They All look Awesome!!!! i can't wait till my guy settles down so i can handle him and for him to get bigger


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome man.

What made you decide to take this leap and spend so much on these hot snakes?


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Awesome man.
> 
> What made you decide to take this leap and spend so much on these hot snakes?


Partly because these 2 were the only small boas that were in stock and once I learned a little about them I didn't mind spending the extra money at all... I bought all 3 boas one day after the next lol.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

My ball python that just ate for me for the first time :


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Good stuff, man.









You've got a great start on a nice collection.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> Getting a camera soon... for now take a look at a phone cam pic my friend took of me and the big guy! Don't mind me, I was a little out of it at the time... lol
> 
> View attachment 166795


co0l boa's br0......you look super high in this pic


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> Getting a camera soon... for now take a look at a phone cam pic my friend took of me and the big guy! Don't mind me, I was a little out of it at the time... lol
> 
> View attachment 166795


co0l boa's br0......you look super high in this pic
[/quote]

Yup 5 cannons will do that to you LOL.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I always wanted to know if these guys take really big shits and is it very hard to clean up? And also do snakes piss?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The craps they take all depends on the size of food you're feeding them... the bigger the snake, the bigger the mess.

And they don't piss, really. It's more like with birds where it all comes out together.


----------

